# ESB bill prepay meter bil query



## Dave_ie (28 Nov 2013)

Hi All, 

I have a Prepay Meter installed in the house and i noticed. It seems even tho i have a prepay meter i was charged 122euro on top of what i paid in top ups during this
bill.

Break down 

Current Reading 1614e   Previous Reading 1002e    unit usage: 612    Unit price;  0.1628         Unit Type: General                  Amount 99.63


----------



## elcato (28 Nov 2013)

Is it just a bill showing what has been paid so far or is it a demand for payment ?


----------



## Leo (28 Nov 2013)

The 'e' indicates estimated readings. What is full breakdown of the bill?


----------



## Dave_ie (28 Nov 2013)

Your Last bill 293.35
Payments 105.00
Arrears brought forward 188
Charges This period 122

so they are still billing me


----------



## mathepac (28 Nov 2013)

It is an *estimated* bill as pointed out above. Your current and previous unit readings are *estimated*. Can you read your meter and compare it with the bill?

Use the ESB calculator on the site


----------



## Dave_ie (28 Nov 2013)

but im prepay 

why am i being charged ontop of what i owe


----------



## Rose (28 Nov 2013)

*Prepay meter charges*

I think there is a charge for the use of a prepaid meter and over the course of a year it can be quite substantial, so it may be worth checking that out.


----------



## RichInSpirit (28 Nov 2013)

I'm prepay too. Just ignore the bill and keep feeding the meter.


----------



## Time (29 Nov 2013)

Yep. 

So long as the meter is in credit the lights stay on.


----------



## Guinea pig (10 Jan 2014)

Make sure you are submitting readings, your rate could be wrong. Every time the Esb put up the cost of usage you should get a very long top up code, this reset s the rate you pay for electricity.

If you don't get these codes you could end up in more debt.

Also this was explained to me when I got the meter due to arrears.


----------

